# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Linkzelda's Workbook

## Linkzelda

Since I signed up for the course, I might as well start with the workbook now.

*Your Homework For This Week is to:*


Start your own workbook thread in this subforum (here) ✔



Start a DreamViews dream journal (here) and write in it everyday. ✔



Extra  Credit: if you notice any recurring elements in your dream journal (aka  dream signs), list it in your workbook for 10 hall points.
Here are some common recurring elements in my dream journal (dream signs, etc.)


*Blonde Females and Bleached Blonde Females:*
Although DCs can appear in many forms, ever since I started a dream journal here, I've been seeing a lot of blonde females, ranging from Bleached blonde hair to just regular blonde hair.

I've read that blonde hair usually means one isn't living life to the fullest, or isn't having as much fun as they think they're having.

That's been pretty obvious with me, especially worrying about college/university and all that, so I am trying to fix that by creating a figure that would exhibit those qualities that I'm lacking. The_ bleached blonde hair females_ usually try to keep a distance away from me, but I've realized that this happens because they're essentially enticing me to pay attention to them more. But when I do pay attention to them, they reveal more about themselves to me, usually, and they also have a positive vibe towards them, sometimes a little sexual, but not too crazy.

I don't expect all of them to give this positive vibe, so even though hair color can be manipulated a lot, it always seems to be blonde hair colors.

So I guess having their hairs bleached means they have their confidence deprived compared to ones that are naturally blonde._Regular Blonde females_ are usually direct with me, they're more confident towards me. They give a stronger positive energy towards me than bleached blondes.

They also seem to have a larger sexual energy than the bleached blondes, it's mostly for compelling me to be a bit more confident towards them.

Either way, I think these are projections to hint towards who my Anima could be portrayed as.*College/High School/Middle School/Elementary

*_College_
Yeah, those are present for obvious reasons. I've been getting some dreams related to final exams coming up, and they're usually predictable in the sense that the dream is trying to tell me not to worry too much about them, but I can't help _but_  worry because I don't want to fail any courses and possibly retake them.

*High School* 

These dreams are mostly seeing familiar characters of people I've seen in the High Schools I've been to. Not really too much to be specific about, since the emotions DCs exhibit vary.

*Middle School and Elementary School*

These are a little bit rarer, but when they DO show up, it's mostly set out in a cafeteria, and me trying to get something for lunch, but always having difficulty. 
*Apartment*Whenever I do a WBTB+WILD, 90% of the time, I'm set in my bedroom. This is one of those annoying elements that I've seen because it's just soooo real, and I usually am too lazy to do Reality checks here because I feel like I failed the process of WILDing.

I've noticed that my mind is the clever little devil here as well, especially with light switches. I occasionally check to see if the lights work in waking life, but not as much, so that's another thing I need to work on.

Also, it's usually fairly dark in the apartment in my dreams, probably because it's associating with how I wake up in the middle of the night for a WBTB. 

There's also blinds up front, just like in waking life, and usually, when I look between them, the environment is almost the same as waking life, which is another tricky element.

But when I do know I'm dreaming for sure, my mind sets what I see outside through the blinds as something different.
*Lady in Red/Redheads/Gingers

*_Lady in Red_

These appear for obvious reasons to get my attention, and they have this weird feeling to them. It's like once I acknowledge them, I get into this compelling gaze.

I've also noticed that Kaomea, a shared dreaming partner of mine, she appears mostly in red, so she overs most of the elements here as "Lady in Red." 

As for the rest, I usually ignore them because they come in at awkward timing where my back is facing them most of the time, or I barely catch them with my peripheral vision in dreaming. I've had one female show up where I was going up some ledge in a sky city, and a *lucid dream* where a different one in red sat next to me, but again, I was distracted with something else to ask them more details as to why they are present in the dream.

Also, some of the lady in reds could possibly be elements of my Anima, since I do believe with the theories with twin souls, mirrors, etc.

I've had cases where I killed some of these females, but they were mostly in non-lucids where I was trying to hide and search for something.

_Redheads/Gingers_

These may not be as often as the blonde female elements, but when they do, they're more of the *"beautiful but deadly"* type of females.

I remember a dream where I was set in a multiplayer type of dream where it was a first person shooter. There was a lady who looked like she's going to pass out, and because of her hair, it attracted me to her.

When I got closer to her, she grabs my head, and literally takes some of the air out of me, and feels better after that.

Another one is a *lucid dream* where I I woke up near the nurse's office of some sort, and the lady in front of me was nice. Then when I go to the hallway with her, things started to get darker and darker, and I started to choke in the dream. She did try to help me by holding me when I fell down, but I was paranoid that she was merely putting up an innocent facade to suck out my energy or something, lol.
*Code Lyoko*Code Lyoko is a French anime that also had an English dub to it as well. I've had experiences with some of the main characters in my dreams, and most of the time, I don't really see my dream body a lot in these.

The reason why I have these sometimes is because I loved the show because of the sci-fi kind of element to it with virtualization to a digital world, fighting a mult-agent program named X.A.N.A., and the fact that one of the main characters uses a supercomputer to return to the past to prevent X.A.N.A. from accomplishing his goals to eliminate the main characters and various regions on earth.
*Metal Gear Solid/Guards

*I have some Metal Gear Solid dreams where I meet a few characters like *Eva, Solid Snake, Naked Snake, etc.

*I underlined Eva because I've had a lucid dream where I almost met her, but that was a while ago, and I also had some non-lucid dreams with her, but she was more of a person that ignored unfortunately. 

She gave me a grey letter with the letter "M" written on it, which is why I searched for her a lot when I had the non-lucid dream with her for the first time.

I even went to the point to where I started to become obsessed to her, I just liked her character in the series, despite of the fact that she's fictional.

I've started another search for her, but it isn't as crazy and ambitious as last time. I'm doing it because she's a blonde female, which ties in to me hopefully finding out why I really do have these dreams with blonde females.

I've had some cases where I was Snake, or watched one of the two Snakes in the series do something like infiltration, etc.

_Guards

_Whenever I see this element, I'm usually on the run, always trying to be aware and quick with my movements.

Sometimes, the guards are invincible, so not matter how hard I try to shoot them in rage, or some other means, they come back even more aggressive.

I've also notice I don't care much about their lives when I do kill them, and sometimes turn a little _too_ sadistic in killing them.

I think these are the type of dreams where I'm stressed out the most, and I feel like a different part of me I'm not too aware of is taking control while I'm just seeing the experience.
*Golden Objects, Armor, etc.*I put this one last because it's sort of subjective at the moment.

A DV friend of mine, Sinoblak, has had a dream where she saw me wearing golden eagle masks, and having a golden eagle pet.

She's noticed that I'm more laconic with my words, and more independent, which leads me to speculate if this is probably my *higher self* being projected towards her.

This another thing I'm after as well, because it relates to blonde hair color and bright colors.

I've noticed that I feel free, relaxed, having emotional attachments in waking life eradicated when I become lucid.

I'm also more naive, seeing as I'm still new to lucidity, since I remember the non-lucid dreams more.

But when I *do have a lucid dream*, those are harder to forget, and I can literally have them lingering in my mind all day long without much effort because I remember snippets or some kind of eidetic memory which leads me to remember my emotions and dream characters' emotions, and these lucids are generally longer than the non-lucids.
Sorry for the long list, but these are what I've noticed through the majority of my Dream Journal entries.

I would presume that if I knew all of these, I would be used to DILDing by now, but it's just that before, I didn't do as many WBTBs, so my mind was always oblivious, despite remembering a lot from the signs.

I'm doing more WBTBs, and trying to relax sometimes as well, so that the dream can come to me naturally.






As for what I do every night....

It's kind of sporadic on how much I sleep before waking up from an alarm.

I usually sleep 4-6 hours, mostly 4, and I have an alarm set to wake me up around those hours.

Then I try to stay up 15-20 minutes for a WBTB.

Then when I attempt to go to sleep, it's depends on my interest at that time to try a WILD, DILD, or even a MILD.

I try to incorporate the fundamentals of WILD from several guides (KingYoshi, Mancon, Puffin, Mzzkc, Jeff, and more).

I'm pretty good at keeping my mind blank after some relaxation, but by the time I'm relaxed, I might slip into being unconscious, instead holding on to a thin rope of awareness and slipping back to sleeping.

I have more dream signs, but those are kind of for experimentation, they might fade away quickly.

----------


## Linkzelda

Do at least one reality check a day, and list it in your workbook.

Going to try and do some nose plug reality checks, seeing as that's my most reliable way of knowing I'm dreaming or not.

I plan to do it tonight where I wake up after 4-5 hours sleep for a WBTB (hopefully).

I'll do the finger movement thing with FILDs for 1-5 minutes after relaxing, and do an RC.

I find that when I do these types of things where I relax, reposition, and repeat, by the time I make the final shift to the left or right, and keep my eyes closed, I start feeling pulling sensations and usually end up in a dream state...mostly FAs.....so doing the nose plus RC is going to help tonight.

http://www.dreamviews.com/f49/finger...eam-fild-4779/

----------


## Linkzelda

Went to the discussion tonight, realized there could be something missing in my WBTB. I usually chill in the bed and try to type up my DJ entries, but I'm going to try and write just notes down for those dreams, and try to do something more active.

Maybe a little exercise, few crunches, push-ups, or sit-ups.

Since I find myself hitting SP or feeling my body going numb faster when I had a hard day, so maybe this might be effective with a WBTB when I'm more relaxed. 

This might give me the optimal state of being awake, but not too much, and still being able to fall asleep.

Will also try to drink a glass of milk, or a half glass tonight because of 5-HTP that can help with dreaming.

Will also try to think about meeting Eva, or find some shared dreaming partners of mine.

Should try to go for 5 hours of sleep instead of 4, so I'll probably sleep a little earlier than usual, maybe 10:30 PM GMT -5 time (9:10PM right now).

And because I should motivate myself to find Eva, I think I might even watch this video sometime during the WBTB, of even before sleep that I use to watch that was a tribute to her and Snake:

*Edit: I feel too embarrassed to show that video on YouTube...lol.*

Sounds silly to think about a fictional character, but it's better than doing nothing at all in a lucid.  :tongue2:

----------


## Linkzelda

Woke up around 5:40 AM, which is way earlier than the alarm I set for 6:30 AM....had a few dreams, writing them down on the Dream Journal Program that appeared in the Grandfathered DJ section.

Actually had a dream with Eva, me floating and view a small globe, and a few more....

Did a nose RC check after I met Eva because it was kind of scary what happened...my own recklessness.

I think if I had been more QUIET and PATIENT, and shot the guards silently along with Eva, I could've found the *Akashic Records* for the first time in my life.....and I SCREW IT OVER with not being stealthy...........sigh....

Can't complain, made a mistake, so it's time I find Eva again, now that I know what she looks like in my dream...and hopefully find the library containing the *Akashic Records

Edit: Never mind on the WBTB, don't have enough time to risk 1-2 of sleep to possibly get a non-lucid when I can get some stuff done in waking life.
*

----------


## Linkzelda

Green Globe, Pool of Toy Balls, Is that a Dragon, Eva and Akashic Records?? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I noticed some apparent dream signs, *guards, library (school), metal gear solid elements, etc.*

Obviously, there was something of* important* value, but the thing that made me predict what it could be exactly was the fact that I saw people in *white robes*, which I presumed to be something related to Egyptian descent or something, and that my mind did an homologous association with a video I watched last night before sleeping.

 


 
I did a nose plug reality check when the dream faded with me and Eva possibly being inside the area for Akashic Records.

The fact that I woke up, still had my eyes closed, and saw a really dark green atmosphere behind my eyes, I could've DEILD pretty quickly if I remained calm, but I was too horrified to see how Eva would like like with a shotgun shot to god knows where....her stomach....her legs, or even her head?

I couldn't do that....it was just too scary to enter the dream, and it was all *my*  fault that I decided to be stupid and whistle out of the blue to see if a guard would come near me.

I've noticed Eva....she....looked so used up, like.....there was something about her, I could do nothing but respect her for appearing in a slightly degraded state, and still wanting to help me.

We didn't even say *one* word to each other...I think there was a dream reset, but I'm sure that's just a lapse in my memory there.....

The lesson I learned here is that Eva was weak in this dream (because she was injured) , but knowledgeable because she was guiding me somewhere, and I had to protect her, seeing as she didn't have a gun with her, and I made the foolish mistake to make the guards more suspicious...

Hopefully, I'll be a little bit more thoughtful about her instead of trying to lure some guards to kill....

----------


## fOrceez

Dayuum, Link! You have as many dream signs as melanieb!

----------


## Linkzelda

Didn't have any interesting dreams last night...mostly ones involving my father and mother and me together.

I slept pretty late, around 2-3 AM, so I set an alarm to wake me up around 7:00-7:30 AM.

Woke up, forgot my dreams, then slept to wake up around 8:30 AM, probably did an nose plug RC somewhere in between, not dreaming.

Set the alarm for 11:00 AM I believe, but I woke up a little earlier than that.

Started to remember a few dreams, and more from previous times that I slept.

No common dream signs, except for seeing my parents, but that's about it.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/link...ooftops-32475/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

So who is this Eva?

----------


## Linkzelda

> So who is this Eva?



She's a fictional character from a video game called Metal Gear Solid 3.

She appeared in Metal Gear Solid 4, but she's like 70+ years old in that game I think, so I don't really think too much about her figure in that one >.>

I saw her appear in a non-lucid during my earlier months here on DV, and she gave me a gray letter with the "M" written on it. I don't remember what the M stood for, but I searched for her ever since I met her when I got on top of the ladder from escaping some kind of military laboratory.

I was trying to kill some guards, but ended up failing horribly, so after I went on top of the ladder, the alarm system reset for some odd reason.

She's a blonde female, and I've been finding her to hopefully allow her to be my projection as to why I have blonde females show themselves frequently in my non-lucids (lucids as well, but I don't get a lot of lucids unfortunately).

*Spoiler* for _Eva_: 









Recently, I had a dream about her showing the way to what seemed to be how my mind associated with how the Akashic Records would be.

She was a bit different than what I expected her to look like, but it was her for sure.

At first, I wanted to create a DG based on her looks, for personal reasons, then I gave up on that ambition, then I came back to finding her again for the same reasons again, except this time, my mind is creating her naturally instead of me forcing to create one.

 :tongue2: 

Like I described with how blondes exhibit a positive energy towards me, I wanted to use Eva as the epitome of that, but the dream I had with her helping me sneak in a library full of guards, she was a bit laconic towards me, almost depressed, but still willing to help me.

And how she didn't disappear when I was distracted a few times proves that my mind is getting closer to actually make her a potential DG for me. Who knows....I'm not sure who my real DG is as yet, so I'm just presuming it's Eva for now.

Maybe she could be my astral guide to find the Akashic records in both my non-lucids and lucid dreams.  ::whyme::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh cool.

So how often do you see Eva in your dreams?

----------


## Linkzelda

The last dream with the Akashic Records was my only encounter with her after I gave up searching for her months ago.

----------


## Linkzelda

All right, typing up some dreams I remembered, and staying up a little bit longer for this WBTB. Will try to move around a little bit after these dreams are recorded.

I think I might go for Eva again, and hopefully find one or two of some of my shared dreaming partners

-Kaomea
-littlezoe

*Edit: I can't find them if they're not going to sleep at the same time I am, or at least in their REM cycles. 
*
*Guess I'll find Eva...*

Still using nose plug RCs.

----------


## Linkzelda

So much for that WBTB...I stayed up for 60-90 minutes, doing some nose plug RCs, and checking my hands as well. I tried to really pay attention to the dark since it was around 3:45AM I woke up....

After I took care of some things, like typing the dreams I remembered, I still left the fan on maximum, and threw my bed comforter on top of the other bed on the floor. I laid on my back, turned my head to the right side, since I didn't want to worry about saliva to be a bother if I did have a lucid (I had a WILD where I almost choked in the dream, and I woke up probably gagging on built up spit.....wasn't really a pleasant lucid, almost thought I was going to die in it.....

Anyway, I flexed my muscles, starting from bottom to top, then I did some reverse blinking, but I didn't to it for long since I was starting to get too tired to open my eyes.

I tried counting, but then I started to get off count from 20 lol, so I just tried repeating 1-10 instead, and I even turned to the sides after a few minutes....then the fan made everything too cold for me since I was just in my underwear.

I kept my eyes closed, and got up to get my comforter on the other bed, doing a nose plug RC in the process, and then I went back to the other bed and tried to cover myself up, feels much better than the cold.  ::|: 

After a while, things got too boring, I obviously stayed up way to long for the WBTB, or I was just too impatient. I wasn't looking for to SP, HIs or anything of that sort, I just wanted to feel myself relaxed, because that's when the vibrations occur....

Kind of depressed that I stayed up for that long, it's like my mind told me after I woke up, "you wasted alll that time...poor you  :Sad:  And you still didn't get lucid?! trololololol!!!"

Ugh.....

I made Sidenote about Eva....Loooool a sidenote....xD

A Sidenote of Eva - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Here's last nights dreams, or this early morning's dreams.

Snapshot and Dragon, Turning up Food Volume?, Handsome and Humble - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

The dreams were kind boring, nothing special, just vague metaphors for something....or maybe just complete and utter randomness, since most of them were probably NREM sleep.  ::whyme::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Sorry for the frustrations Link. But you get a big fat A for effort!  :smiley: 

I wonder if you might have some more success if you tried going for being lucid in general and see where it takes you, instead of focusing on seeing Eva. Or did you give up on her months ago?

----------


## Linkzelda

> Sorry for the frustrations Link. But you get a big fat A for effort! 
> 
> I wonder if you might have some more success if you tried going for being lucid in general and see where it takes you, instead of focusing on seeing Eva. Or did you give up on her months ago?



I am trying to get lucid in general, but I want to have a goal in mind, because most of the time I'm lucid, I'm just looking around where I am lol. 

Nah, I'm still trying to find her, it's a month or so since I started getting back to finding her again.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well I hope you find her again  :smiley: 

Have you had any lucids recently, or since you started the class?

----------


## Linkzelda

My most recent lucid was since April 9th, and that didn't last long since I got distracted somehow. 

It's been mostly sustaining daily dream recall. I'm worrying a lot about finals lately, so I can't be so ambitious until I become a sophomore in college.

I just feel afraid of my grades, so I'm just being dormant until all final exams are settled. Eva is just a little thought in my mind, but I have more intentions than just her, it's just that going for those other goals means I need more time. :/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh I understand. I mean, I don't have finals anymore these days, but when I work those 10-14 hour shifts, I don't even bother with lucid dreaming. I'm just happy if I get 8 hours of sleep  :tongue2:

----------


## Linkzelda

Going to try and do a WBTB still after 4 hours of sleep, and then just hope for the best.

----------


## Linkzelda

Hm....Stayed up for 30-45 minutes, waaay less than last night...here goes.

And using this link like I normally do for the alarm

http://moods.onlineclock.net/

----------


## Linkzelda

Loool, so much for decent recall, only remembered one dream, and that's after I woke up after doing a WBTB. I wanted 30 minutes more of sleep, and what do I get? One stupid dream.

Hell, I could even post it here because it's just one sentence.

But I will admit, before I woke up after the WBTB, I got pissed and opened my bedroom door did the nose plus RC several times, nada, nada, NOTHING.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awww man  :Sad:  sorry

Is there any way you can try a WBTB after 5 hours of sleep? And preferably if you can still afford at least 2 or 3 hours after that?

Just making sure you're getting enough sleep man.

----------


## Linkzelda

Thursday, Friday, and the Weekend Nights, yeah, I'll try to sleep for 5 hours.

----------


## Linkzelda

Wow, the last part of this video actually is something I'll consider doing (propping a pillow under your mouth to stop the roll over signal of keeping your jaws tensed when trying to WILD)

----------


## paigeyemps

WOOHOOO!! I've watched a lot of GizEdwards' vids before i found DV :3 

are you still going for WBTB? good luck  :smiley:

----------


## Linkzelda

Didn't get the chance to do a decent WBTB since I was worried about waking up early to get something to eat before the Political Science Exam I took 15-20 minutes ago.

Had some decent recall, but the dreams themselves are kind of boring.

I think I was in a hotel area, which reminded me on how Kaomea was in a hotel one time in her dream....I think?

I noticed that one event in the dream where I had my laptop on top of the white table that I work on/use, but I should've realized I always have my laptop near a chair next to my bed when I sleep at night to type up any dreams I remembered. And the setting was daytime as well, another cue I didn't pick up on.

Since I don't have to worry about anything, and because it's a Friday, I might take a nap sometime later on.

Next week is dead week for exams until Friday....have a Biology and a Sociohorticulture course to take, but I'll have plenty of time to study seeing as the majority of my classes' exams are done and over with.

----------


## Linkzelda

Wow, I wake up before my alarm, and when I hear the alarm play, it sounds all weird, so I did a nose plug reality check. I can't breathe....but I never heard this sound before on my alarm!

And I KNOW that I the only thing I changed from it is the time for it to activate to wake me up if I didn't wake up a few minutes before the alarm.

Then I saw that when the alarm fell, it somehow shifted the alarm sound to Oceans, I even checked the window in my bedroom, everything looks the same.....checked my hands, counted them slowly, checked the time on my computer, look away, and then look again...not dreaming.

(this is still before I realized it was just shift in alarm sounds)

Before this, I said that "I would keep my eyes closed when I wake up." as autosuggestion rather than a mantra for lucid dreaming.

I said that for a few times, and it actually worked!

Are you kidding me autosuggestion? You KNOW suddenly decide to cooperate with me? I didn't even *will* it, all I did was just believe and slept. I'm going to try and go a MILD right now. Hopefully it'll work.

Instead of doing a mantra that says, "I will lucid dream.." maybe I'll try one where I say "I will do a nose plus reality check" instead.

Because from what I've seen in my MILD encounters, the only one that worked was when I held some paper that said "I will lucid dream," and I constantly looked at it and said it in my mind.

That was a long time ago. So I'll try to use a MILD as a backup, since I'm going to try and WILD again.

So here goes!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Good luck with the mantra Link! I know exams make life hard and stressful, but I'm glad the auto-suggestion worked for you.

It's frustrating when you feel like you have to chase several different techniques around until you find one that works habitually. Took me years to find one like that, so I completely understand. I admire your hard work on all this though, and your perseverance.

----------


## Linkzelda

Thanks a lot OpheliaBlue.

There's just so much I can do if I can master it, it's just something that is too good to pass up on, especially if I can use lucid dreaming to prepare for certain tasks in waking life (labs, etc.)

----------


## Linkzelda

I took a nap some time around 11:50 AM, and slept until 1PM

I've noticed that a certain person in waking life appeared in the dream. She's the TA of a class I'm taking (semester is about to end), and she always exists when it's something related to* restaurants...fast food areas*, etc.

I honestly do not have her on the forefront of my mind, but my mind occasionally does make her show up for some reason....maybe the* restaurant* thing could be her family owns one in waking life? I'm not sure..... ::whyme:: 

I admit, I think she's pretty cute, but she's the Teacher's Assistant, so I can't really think about her a lot....maybe that's why she shows up? Maybe because I want it repressed?

Lol, another female goes into my collective unconscious....greaaaaat.  ::|: 


I was kind of lazy posting the DJ entry, but I had the two dreams I remembered early morning and this afternoon set up.  :tongue2: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/link...youtube-32720/

Don't let the title fool, it's not what you think.

----------


## Linkzelda

All right, I plan to do the autosuggestion thing again where I'll say,

"When I wake up, I will keep my eyes closed."

I'll use the saltcube to wake me up, instead of using my alarm clock. 

http://www.saltcube.com/timer.swf

It'll be like a CANWILD, but it might go either way if I hit REM, wake up to disrupt it, have my eyes closed, and go for a DEILD. 

Going to try my best to get some dream recall up, I've been a little too lazy on remembering my dreams. Maybe it's that freaking alarm clock I use. I would try my best to turn it off quickly, which is probably why I mess up with recall. It usually isn't a problem, but the reason why my recall is a little rusty for now is because I most likely wake up before the alarm rings, sleep again, which reduces the recall of potential dreams dramatically.

I'll just wing this and see how it'll go.

----------


## Linkzelda

All right then,

Had okay recall this time.

But the dreams themselves? I swear....just absolute bull.

First I'm hiding from someone with a detector for finding humans in the dark based on whether or not it feels human contact.

Then another dream where I ask a person who I feel was helping me the whole time, I asked him his name, which was Brian, and then I asked him if he was my dream guide.

He says it with these words (I can't remember his exact response),

"Bingo," "Finally," "yeah."

I didn't do any reality checks in these dreams, I honestly had a conflict on determining whether or not the Hiding dream, and the dream character claiming to be my dream guide made me lucid, because I should know that if I even hear the words "dream guide," I'd obviously become lucid, I'll just put it as non-lucid.

I do admit, when I was hiding from the person, I was kind of tensed up, feeling a lot of strong emotions of fear, anticipation, and all that fun.

Hiding, My Dream guide is Brian?, Naked Women - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Well, I can't rule out the possibility that Brian could be my dream guide, since I rarely have had a dream character claiming to be my dream guide lately in non-lucids.


It's always in lucid dreams where I question someone if they're my dream guide that it's usually a yes, maybe, or them saying something random.

I could've extended the dream with a DEILD, seeing as my eyes were shut when I woke up (thank goodness this autosuggestion is getting a little consistent), but I decided I should just wake up for today, and look forward to tomorrow.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Glad your recall is going back up Link.

That would be really cool if Brian is your dream guide. What does he look like? The ugly guy from the previous dream?

----------


## Linkzelda

Nah, the ugly guy was the enemy, or at least that's what I was thinking with me following that girl. To be honest, that dream had more to it than I thought, I probably didn't even remember most of it to connect the pieces.

Brian on the other hand, he was kind of hard to see in the dark, so I'm not to sure on his facade though.

I honestly do not know what I questioned whether or not he was my dream guide, so he probably did something crazy to save me from someone, mostly the ugly guy.

One of the reasons I'm kind of having difficulty finding a potential dream guide is that I would prefer it to be a female.

It's not that I'm....I don't even know the term for it, but I don't really like the kind of "bros before hoes" relationship with my subconscious, I'd prefer that even my Anima be my dream guide, and the Anima is supposed to exhibit feminine traits, etc.

I'll just be a happier person if I can get the anima being my dream guide. That's a long term goal though, seeing as I'm still having difficulty finding him/her/it. (the dream guide, not the anima)...but...ugh, lol.




Then again.... ::whyme:: 

I just think too much sometimes on the dream guide, which is why I'm just going to let things happen while still trying to get lucid.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I just think too much sometimes on the dream guide, which is why I'm just going to let things happen while still trying to get lucid.



That's excellent self-advice man.

You know, several years ago I had a dream that this beautiful black wolf saved me from a pack of wild dogs. We hung out for a while in the dream, and I decided the next day that he was my spirit animal/dream guide thing. I spent months trying to recreate the dream, so I could see the wolf again. Mainly because the emotional hangover from the whole experience was so huge. I never did find him again, but that was back when my lucid skills were a bit green. The point I'm getting at is, I wish I had spent more time back then working on honing my lucid skills in general, just for confidence's sake. I could probably hook up with the wolf again now, just because my skills are better. And therefore I am more likely to succeed because I'm used to getting my way more often in a lucid dream now.

Not sure if any of this resonates for you, because you are unique of course and what works for me may not work for you. I just wanted to share a bit of perspective with you my friend.  :smiley:

----------


## Linkzelda

Thank you for giving me that, OpheliaBlue.  :smiley:

----------


## Linkzelda

I better clear up some preconceptions some people have about me and Eva. 

I didn't incubate her for personal reasons, this is the reason why I'm looking for her.


*Spoiler* for _How I met her._: 



10/10/11

(LUCID) I wake up in a dream with my fingers on my nose and I’m breathing. I automatically know I’m dreaming. It’s kind of dark, and random DC’s are passing by. There’s a door open, so I can see all of them go around. I ask if I can see my dream guide. I couldn’t get a clear mental image of her, but she was pretty old, but not that OLD, old enough to be a cougar (30+). Her name was Yessica Krovezkel or something like that. I think now she’s younger than my fuzzy image of her, but I started to get sexual with her (licking her asshole) instead of asking her questions LOL. I even started to get my penis out to have sex, but I opened my eyes.

Now I feel bad because that was probably my dream guide because I asked her “Are you my dream guide?” and she responded something about how come I don’t believe her or something like that.

I had another dream as if I’m Naked Snake from Metal Gear Solid 3.


I started out in the jungle trying to kill the snipers, but end up failing in killing them, so I quit. Then I’m in a different environment from MGS1 and I’m trying to infiltrate a lab, but the guards keep spotting me.


I even tried to kick with my left leg or right to hit the guard in the face, but I miss and the guard reported “Enemy attempted to kick me in the face but failed.” So I thought “Screw this!” So I got up a long ladder to reset the alarm system.



Then I’m up this long ladder and meet a lady who looks exactly like EVA and the spy she played as well.



But apparently she was named Margaret, and apparently she was my dream guide because I tried to ask her a question, but she just gave me a gray card and wrote her name on it.


I forgot her last name, but I remember the first because she also put a big “M” on the other side of the card for me to remember.

Then I woke up.






Taken from an old entry of mine here: Old collection of dreams I was too lazy to post (Some lucids, some not) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I want to find the reason why she gave me the letter. 

One:

It was gray, and I've had a lot of dream characters wearing gray outfits

Two:

It's a letter, who knows what could've been inside of it.

Three:

She declared that she was my dream guide, for crying out loud.



I honestly am annoyed that people think I'm finding her just like that. She said she was my dream guide.

I'm honestly sick of people jumping to conclusions that I'm some kind of fool for falling for a random video game character, when they never even bothered to check the entry I had for her.

But I don't blame these people, I have too many entries for anyone to even see.

She said she was my dream guide, and back then, that meant a lot for me.

This is the reason why I had dreams of blondes. Because no matter how much I tried to avoid dreaming about them, they kept freaking coming back to me.

Honestly, I was scared that Eva, or Margaret in this case was trying to taunt me with blonde females.

I didn't conjure up this fantasy like that, I never did it out of the blue. I did it because she was apparently my dream guide at the time.

*That's why I'm trying to find her.

That's why I'm caught up with this fascination over her, but people keep assuming that I'm doing it because I'm crazy.

It always amazes me that coming into a dreaming forum, and being made fun of for finding someone who said they are your dream guide? 

It's weird that when I try to find a dream guide, it's something bad, but if other people find theirs, it's perfectly okay? I honestly do not understand the logic with this.*

But that's what I get for taking people's ignorance too lightly. Oh well.  ::whyme:: 

(Note: I'm just saying this to people who think I'm crazy for finding her).

Hopefully that entry I had a long time ago explains why I'm finding her, and why I had a long series of blondes from that moment.

When I met her, I didn't really care about her, I actually wanted to stop dreaming about metal gear solid so much, but it just kept coming back. 

So I decided, if I keep dreaming about blonde women, obviously there's a reason....

*sigh*

I'm going to try and do the autosuggestion tonight again. Probably won't even accomplish the 3 dreams or more thing for this week's lesson, but I'll just see how things go.

*EDIT*:

forgive my syntax in the dream, it was long time ago, I decided I shouldn't edit it all, just keep it like it is.

----------


## Linkzelda

All right, last night, and this morning, I had some decent recall.

Recalled more than 3 dreams, I woke up for two half-hearted WBTBs though.

Five dreams recalled.

Okay, the* first one:
*
Apparently, I have in my hands of a miniature explosive that's called Phenlypatin, when I goggled it, I got Phenlypentane, so the dream I had probably was trying to fuse some other chemical/substance in this case.

If the temperature is under 10 degrees Celsius, the whole tube makes this fairly huge explosion.

I started going bat crazy with throwing these test tubes at incoming vehicles. There was a blue truck that was going down, and I managed to land the test tube on the gray and shiny tanks.

It crashes into a big tree, and the gray tank explodes right in front of me.

I start cackling like I'm on some serious medication or something, because I clearly have no sympathy for the lives lost from my little thrill with explosives.

Then the dream shifts to where my Biology TA is handing us more of these explosives.

_I don't even have her anymore for my lab course, so there's one flaw of mine with awareness_ 

Then she and a group of people shifted to another room, and I barely realized this until I heard voices coming from the other side of the wall.

Then did a countdown, and I knew things were going to be bad here. They all died from the explosion.....Isn't that lovely? And what made it even more valid is me hearing their blood splattering over the wall, making that squishy sound.

Some dude gives me the middle finger, but I don't know why, but when authorities start to leave, I had to hide the explosive tube laying out like a sitting duck before someone sees me with it.

*Second dream:*

This is a rare one indeed, I met Victoria, a girl I knew in a Biology class my sophomore year in high school. She was a beautiful girl, and we sat next to each other in class, and she was cool, but she was one of those girls who hated teachers who gave her a hard time.

It was funny on how much she hated our Biology teacher, she even nicknamed her with an inappropriate name. Anyway, I was in bedroom, and I don't know how I got here.

She comes in, and how she's moving makes me forget about the bed behind me, so I landed on my back on it, and she gets her body all over me, holding my hands and stretching her arms along with mine.

I didn't really mind this at all, it was pretty awesome.

I've noticed she gave off that same positive vibe the first time I saw her in a dream a while back, and it was even stronger as the dream progressed to the point where she wanted to exhibit some kind of intense sexual energy.

The first dream I had with her, I was unconscious, and she woke me up, and she wanted to help me regain consciousness, but I decided that I didn't need help.

Either way, I couldn't ignore her positive energy, I felt like was being taken care of as she was sitting by my side. Feeling her warmth, her radiance, seeing her smile at me, it was just too much for me lol. I swear I could've spend all of the dream time just being by her side.

Now for this dream, it was more than that, she started to get serious while her body is on top of mine, and I just let things play out. I think she wanted to see me naked, and I'm not sure if I saw my dream body or not, but someone was naked.

From what I'm seeing from this dream, it seems my mind picked her because I was looking at a few photos of her last night when I was on the IRC >.>

*Third dream:*

Not really interested in this dream at all, but what I realized is that when the coach that I had before asked if someone had a "change of heart," I realize that was a homologous association with what I said to someone in the IRC when I asked why they had a change of heart.

*Fourth dream:*

Pffft... whatever.

*Fifth dream:*

Clearly, this dream was set out to remind me of my worrying over the Biology review I have this Friday.

*end.*


Now for what I did last night to practice, it was autosuggestion, WBTB, and WILD attempting.

For my WBTB, I spend the time typing up my dreams in the Dream Journal program (not the one here).

I placed two pillows to where my head would prop up so that saliva wouldn't build up, because the urge to swallow is a problem for me when trying to WILD.

I folded another pillow in half, and turned it's side and tucked it under my chin, so that my mouth would close naturally without me worrying about it getting dry, which would tempt me to swallow.

It worked for a few minutes, then I realized I positioned the pillow in the wrong way, because it opened back again, but I didn't care anymore, I just turned to my side.

I said to myself that *I will have a lucid dream* for a few times. That obviously didn't work out, but during the attempt, I did feel my body relax, but that's about it.

I woke up again, and then slept one more time. I'm honestly confused whether or not I typed my dreams during my first WBTB or second WBTB, but either way, I did something between those two.

Guess I have *one day* where I remembered *more than 3 dreams*, only two more nights to go, but I'll try to remember more than 3 for the whole week then, just for the spirit.

And here's the DJ entry, it's not really interesting, but it's better than nothing.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/link...-review-32804/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

That's crazy recall Link, wow congratulations!

And just in case you weren't sure, I don't think it's nuts to want to dream about Eva. Or for ever wanting to. I think the only thing I ever said against it was something along the lines of saving yourself from frustration if the trying is in vain. That way you can focus on something that gives you more success. But it was never meant to be a criticism. Shoot, I have my own little lucid obsessions. Anyway, I didn't think you were directing that at me, but I wanted to say that just in case.





> ... but someone was naked.



 I laughed so hard at that.

----------


## Linkzelda

> That's crazy recall Link, wow congratulations!
> 
> And just in case you weren't sure, I don't think it's nuts to want to dream about Eva. Or for ever wanting to. I think the only thing I ever said against it was something along the lines of saving yourself from frustration if the trying is in vain. That way you can focus on something that gives you more success.



Yeah, which is why I'm going to make it a long term goal to find her, and focus on the small things like getting lucid frequently. It's just the dream I had with the Akashic records and Eva, that was a big thing for me, seeing as she practically guided me to the right path, until I screwed up and went out of synch with her plan.





> But it was never meant to be a criticism. Shoot, I have my own little lucid obsessions. Anyway, I didn't think you were directing that at me, but I wanted to say that just in case.



It's perfectly all right.  :smiley: 






> I laughed so hard at that.



The things she was doing to me, I honestly wished I was lucid. The things I would do to her....ugh, *closes mouth*

----------


## Linkzelda

Okay, so I wanted to try out the CANWILD by CrazyInSane, since the first time I did it, I had the most VIVID WILD in my early months of a newbie at Dreamviews.

http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/**craz...rial-**-87710/

Anyway, I downloaded the easy MP3 Alarm thing, downloaded a mp3 file, amplified its volume 500% with a converter program, and told myself that I would wake up to that alarm, remain still, and keep my eyes closed.

So I set it for 6:45 AM, and I was getting ready to sleep around 12:45 AM or so.

It definitely woke me up, and I definitely kept my eyes closed. It didn't transition me to the dream state, but no worries, the autosuggestion thing is working. Now to try this thing out for the week to see how things go. In fact, the last time it worked when I was on Dreamviews months ago, I thought I had an OBE, it was just...amazing.....CRAZY. Not your ordinary WILD where it feels like Half-Life 2....BEYOND that.

Anyway, going to set the alarm again to wake me up at a certain time. Will post results.

Also, when I decided to wake up, I did a nose plug reality check.

*And as for the more than three dreams thing a night for at least 3 nights, not for today, only remembered one dream.

I had a lapse in recall from it, and I think I remembered another dream, but that itself isn't enough for three dreams.*

Oh well, I like this challenge though, will keep trying my best!



I'm REALLY REALLY pumped for the CANWILD to work, because I KNOW it worked before on my FIRST TIME. Just have to keep it up with listening to the alarm, and I'll be set to know how long I have to sleep for it to work.

Slept 5-6 hours this time, and now I'm yawning, so I'm going to go back to sleep

 :OK Bye now:

----------


## Linkzelda

No luck trying the CANWILD the second time, but that's no shocker. Oh well, will look forward to tonight's attempt!

Remembered 4 dreams in total, but the majority of them were recalled early in the morning, so that doesn't count for the more than 3 dreams thing.

These dreams were kind of random to me, especially the one with Sonic and the gang.

The running around like crazy dream was funny, and I woke up still trying to believe I can go back inside the dream.

Bicycle Traffic, Sonic, Running around, More DV Porn - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

The person that was in the shadows while I was sitting with Sonic was very hard to see.

I assumed it was Topaz, who was part of the police/fbi/cia/whatever in Sonic X...but I don't know....

The DV porn dream was crazy, it took me a while to realize that showing exposed breasts are against the rules....lmao.

Oh well.  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Fragments count Link.  :smiley: 

Now I can't resist checking out the journal

----------


## Linkzelda

Remembered 4 dreams last night. I set my alarm to wake me up around 6:45 AM or so, and I slept around 12:30-1AM I believe, so I had 5-6 hours of sleep since I'm sure I went into deep sleep around 1:30 AM.

I've been using an mp3 file for the past two days on using the CANWILD technique as my method of becoming lucid someday again, and I augmented the sound to 500%, so I'm going to hear it no matter what happens, which is good, because it will wake me up, and so far, I've been able to keep my body still, and eyes closed as well.

And like the technique describes, because I'm conscious at the point when the alarm activates, I've already skipped the relaxation state that is so difficulty in WILDs, because that's my only obstacle, because I can't just relax just like that from a WBTB, so it's best that I skip all the nonsense, and go right into the good stuff.

And it worked before, months ago when I was really passionate in getting lucid.

The link to the mp3 file is here:

It's the first one: Alarm.Wav & .MP3 Sounds

Imagine that increased to 500%....you'd have to be a *deep* sleeper to not hear that in the middle of the night.

Here's the DJ entry
Barber shop, Don't Jump to Conclusions, Blue Snake, Stupid Kids - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Instead of going Freud mode in describing my dreams, here's a small summary:

1. I've noticed that even though I didn't know where a certain area was, I looked around my environment, saw a few familiar faces, and used an assumption that since they took a certain course in waking life, I can help the people in front of me who need help finding a place.


2. Pretty self-explanatory, but still, because the old man had a gun in front of him, I was afraid, and I just had to jump to the conclusion that he was going to kill someone, but he didn't in the end. I also realized that if I did shoot the man, the gun wouldn't have worked, and I would assume that guns don't work in general in my dreams, but when I checked the barrel, two slots were empty, so if I shot the gun three times, there would be an actual shot, since 3 more bullets were in the slots after the second empty slot.

I explained that a little bit too horribly.

3. Blue snake, it scared the hell out of me, I don't know if it was coming after me, but a freaking blue snake with black spots made me jump. I think I killed a green snake as well after I chopped the blue snake in fear and rage.

4. I'm inside a bookstore probably, and I see some children looking at me weirdly, kind of annoyed me, but I ignored them.

Only one more day until I finish the extra credit for remember more than 3 dreams in one night for at least 3 times in a week.  :tongue2: 

As for reality checks, I'm just doing the nose plug, since it's the most reliable.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Excellent recall Link  :smiley: 

Just a side question: Are your gun dreams a result of games in which you participate? Just curious, because I used to dream of super mario alot when I played it back in the day.

----------


## Linkzelda

Nah, I don't play video games as much, and when I do, it's only when I'm sure I have _nothing_ to worry about, but then I'll get bored because I want to do something else productive (wasting time here on DV)  :tongue2: 

I realized that video games waste of a lot of my time, and they're not so demanding anymore, so no homologous association with my dreams there. Maybe videos I watch on YouTube, but I don't watch anything too seriously for too long.

----------


## Linkzelda

Last night was crazy, remembered 7 dreams. I actually remembered waaay more than that, maybe 3-4 more, but they were so short that I'll assume they occurred during the early stages of NREM sleeping.

The dreams where random for me, and despite remembering 7 dreams, I had a lapse in my recall. 

The reason is because when I woke up maybe 30 minutes or so before the alarm I set for the CANWILD technique, I jotted down a few notes on Notepad on my laptop instead of taking the time to type all of them out.

Because I didn't want to have too much exposure to the LED screen shining on my face at 5:30-5:45 AM in the morning. I decided that I would extend the alarm a little bit, seeing at 6:45 AM was getting closer and closer, and me trying to do a WBTB would seem pointless if the alarm went off to bother me.

So I believe I set it to 7:45 AM or something like that, and set the other alarm that I used to wake up completely for 9:30 AM I think.

I did a nose plug RC to make sure I wasn't having a false awakening.

Instead of doing a WBTB+WILD, seeing as I woke up earlier than the alarm setting, I decided to just drift into sleep, and just do whatever until I hear the alarm I set for the new time.

So this means I have to set the alarm a little bit earlier than 6:45 AM, since I slept around 1-2AM or so that time. I'll have to sleep a little early, so I can study a little bit for my final exams tomorrow.

The dreams that were interesting for me was the one where I'm swimming with an entity that had a mix of these things







Something tells me that it was Alyzarin who was in the mixed form of those entities that I can relate to. She told me she had a dream where she was swimming as well, but her recall for it is only confined just for that certainty. 

The person I was swimming with has this Klutzy and ditzy, but had a positive vibe overall.

When I told the female that she should be careful of how she's bumping into so many things while we're going downstream, she tells me in a cheerful tone "Okay!" etc.

The other dream that was interesting was Carrot controlling most of what goes on in my apartment. Some dude in a white jacket is trying to attack me with a knife, but I dodge all of them, just barely, because the apartment itself is the perfect place for short range combat.

I asked him one more time how he was able to get inside my apartment, and he said it was Carrot who let him in. 

and yadaddadadadada

Here's the Dream Journal Entry

----------


## Linkzelda

Extra credit assignment: ✔

EDIT:

Oh, and you met Alex in a dream OpheliaBlue, in Texas to be more precise, at least that's what the dream figure said to me.

----------


## Chicken

How come you remember so much dreams each night? Do you set your alarm several times a night or do you wake up very often?

----------


## Linkzelda

> How come you remember so much dreams each night? Do you set your alarm several times a night or do you wake up very often?



No, I only woke up once (maybe twice, but that was probably unconsciously without the alarm waking me up) to remember around 4-5 dreams, I remembered more, but those were too short and random to even consider putting down.

I'm pretty used to remembering my dreams, since I try to post them daily. I mostly rely on remembering a fragment of a dream focusing on what comes next. My mind gives me all sorts of images and experiences, so I guess in a way, I have a photographic type of memory when I'm in the "Twilight" state, (being half-awake half-asleep).

I trained myself so much to remember my dreams based on certain imagery, emotions, etc that as long as I can remember a part of it, I can chain it with more events. I try my best to have the mentality that I won't give up on remembering my dreams, and staying still in bed to recall the dreams I experienced helps a lot.

I'm relying on one timer to wake me up, but last night, I woke up two times, and that was to make sure I would keep my eyes closed to get the motion of the CANWILD technique down.

Ever since I came on this forum, dreams have been the only thing that I know that can't be taken away from me, and I continue to push myself to get lucid as much as possible.

Things like being able to act out events in dreams to prepare for things like any type of speeches, assignments in lab, studying, etc. motivates me be serious in remembering my dreams.

And because my passive demeanor of waking life in general as increased since I became a member of this forum, remembering my dreams is routine, so I'm already used to remembering my dreams. In all 200+ entries of my dreams, I tried my best remember as much detail as possible, and being passionate for lucid dreaming in general makes dream recall like second nature for me.

There are other things that can help with dream recall:

Drinking bottle of water before going to bed, and hoping I would wake up after a NREM or REM period to take the time to remember any dreams. And because of how I grab certain snippets of moments and imagery, it helps a lot.

I think another factor is I try to add some images on my dream journal. Even though some might not make sense to others, if I can find an image to distinguish the dream from the others, when I look back and check, I remember most of what I experienced before, so knowing how it feels to be in the dream state non-lucidly helps with dream recall.

Knowing my emotions in my dreams, knowing how I feel when I get lucid occasionally, all of these things help with dream recall.

Just takes practice and devotion, and acknowledging any events where I don't have any dream recall for a certain day, because as long as I keep up with my dream journal, it focuses my mind to remember more of my dreams.

And my mind is pretty generous with helping me remember my dreams, even if I get out of bed, I can still remember the majority of the dream, so if I forget one part, I just go back, think, and it comes back to me again most of the time.

 :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Good job on the recall Link! I'm really impressed overall with how the drive for the extra credit improved alot of folks' recall.





> Oh, and you met Alex in a dream OpheliaBlue, in Texas to be more precise, at least that's what the dream figure said to me.



Well it's out. Alex and I have been secretly meeting in Texas.

----------


## Linkzelda

I guess it really is all about the cheese to get Alex to meet you. Hahahaha  :tongue2:

----------


## Linkzelda

Okay, so plans for tonight:

Do the CANWILD technique, to stay true to one of the guidelines to stick to one technique.

I'll set the alarm to wake me up after *4* hours of sleep instead of 5-6 hours.

And if I wake up before that, I'll just rely on autosuggestion to keep my eyes closed, that way, if I do get into the dream state by becoming conscious after a dream ends, if the alarm activates, I'll rely on the autosuggestion as insurance to not be shocked by the alarm.

The reason I'm saying this is that last night, I woke up 30 minutes or so before the actual alarm triggered, and because I'm used to the alarm and how it sounds, hopefully it won't affect me if I get lucky with the REM periods and all that.

----------


## Linkzelda

Good thing I decided to go for four hours, *because I got a lucid!* Will post details later on, still have a chance to get another lucid.

Brief summary of the lucid:

I was basically nose plugging like there's no freaking tomorrow, along with rubbing my hands one time.

I was able to summon an HD T.V., and watched a clip from it for a while. I tried to summon Eva, but again, she only deserves to show up once or twice in my dream experience, get paid, and leave me....lol.

I think she was probably doing something else, seeing as she showed up in serious dreams like the Akashic Records one I had. Maybe she just....okay, I'm talking to myself now...just calm down Link...

She didn't show up, then I tried summoning my previous dream guides......lol that was waaay too much for me to ask for.

Anyway, glad I was lucid! Time to attempt it again, since I'm sure I have more REM periods to go through.

*Brief summary of the experience to GET lucid:

*Okay so the post I made above, it pretty much worked, I woke up naturally from a dream, and knew that would happen since I woke up early last time, but I kept still, moving just a little bit, but not caring too much on that affecting my chances or anything like that, and then I dozed off, heard the alarm, and that signaled me to start getting ready.

Felt a fuzzy feeling around my head and neck, and I was being swirled a little bit, then my dream eyes finally opened.

Had my lucid, practice basic stabilization methods like the nose plug RC, and rubbing of the hands, I should've spent longer doing that, and telling myself "I will have a nice and long stable lucid dream."

Oh well, time to try this thing again, it's 5:46 AM, and I definitely have some leeway for another attempt.

----------


## Linkzelda

Okay, after experiencing that lucid dream, I couldn't sleep lol. I was just too excited, it's been a month and a half at least of no lucid dreams for me.

I need to work on being calm after I get a lucid lol. And I was thinking about taking the time to go over any last details for the exams I'm taking today.

Here's the entry:

Throw the Gum Away, Running Up Stairs, 2 Men & 1 Woman, Eva? Anyone??? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

YAAAAY!  :Party: 

You know, I think watching a little TV is not a bad idea for keeping calm in your LD. If anything, it might have been your frustration over Eva that might have caused you to kinda not care and give up, therefore you switched to the 3rd person perspective.

I would love it if you made a list of tasks to do in your next lucid. Start with some simple ones (which shouldn't be a problem since you summoned a whole HDTV that even worked!), and move to more complicated ones. Like a list of maybe 3-5 things so you will remember them. Couldn't hurt.

Congrats again on the lucid dream, I'm so excited for you!

----------


## Linkzelda

Okay here are a list of things I hope to do tonight, one of which a DV member suggested I should try out:

1. Find myself a mirror, and write Eva's name on it, and see her come out of it, if it works, or if I summon her some other way, I'll ask her to show me what she was giving me the gray letter for.

2. Summon a golden eagle, seeing as Sinoblak had a dream of me holding one apparently, so maybe it could be my spirit animal or something like that.

3. I don't know, if all goes well, get laid by Eva.

----------


## Linkzelda

I couldn't do the CANWILD tech because I forgot to plug in the charger into an outlet last night. I was really tired last night. After getting pissed over one mistake that deprived me of potential lucids, I decided to sleep again, and set the alarm at a different time now.

Dozed off, can't remember hearing the alarm, but oh well.

Almost had a foursome with melanieb and twin sisters that looked like 3D anime chicks, but the dream fades away.

Also had a dream about Kaomea and her pain meds apparently.... ::whyme::  She made a DJ entry related to something like that.

The rest are just bleeeeh

DJ entry

The one with melanieb, wow...like, I couldn't tell if I was seeing the real thing or if it was a dream figure. She was so nice to me! But that itself just made it even more awkward, because I though melanieb would be a little bit more aggressive, but she kind of diluted that role while she takes my hand and we go to the bedroom. I think she was playing cute just for her own thrill.

:x

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awwwwww, sorry you forgot to plug in your charger Link.

And you may not be summoning Eva, but you sure are getting lucky with the DV chics  :tongue2:

----------


## Linkzelda

Okay, so instead of using an alarm program that only activates once, I downloaded one that can activate several times:

Setting one to wake me up after 6 hours for example (though it'll really be 4-5 hours of deep sleep for me)




When I wake up to that one, I'll try my best to say a keyword in my mind (for dream recall that is), and then hopefully go into a DEILD, or a WILD.

Then I'll set one to activate at 60 minutes. Then one at 30 minutes:



Then one more for an hour:



And since I'm used to the alarm, each time it rings, I'll remind myself to keep my eyes closed, remain still, and enter a dream state lucidly. 

Hopefully it'll pay off!

That's all for now, good night.

And as for goals, I honestly do not know. I could go for a shared dreaming attempt and find Alyzarin or Kaomea.

If not, it'll be Eva.

If not that, find a demon girl that could be another dream guide.

If not that, I'll think of something, hopefully lol.

The program I'm using is called "Free Countdown Timer," if anyone reading this wants to try out the CANWILD technique.

I'm going to remind myself to *plug in my charger lol.*

----------


## Linkzelda

Managed to get lucid last night, barely remembered the lucid. It was pretty short.

The other dreams are just kind of dramatic for no reason, especially the last one where I got mad at some employee for being mad at me for no apparent reason.

When I did a nose plug RC in the lucid before that (first dream I put), it was kind of hard to breathe, but I still managed to breathe through.

Afraid of the Dark, No Exam for me, Store rage.. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Linkzelda

Plans for tonight:

Drink 3mg of Melatonin

Set the alarm to ring after 4 hours of sleep, then 1 hour after that, then another, and one more.

Maybe one more since I have to take into consideration that my REM cycles might be stronger during the morning, but nina's response to a similar query I had in mind made me more confident to take melatonin as a sleeping aid:

http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/melato...6/#post1570830

The only way to see how it'll affect me is to test it out myself. I have 120 tablets of it, so might as well put them to good use. I plan to take one daily from now on.

----------


## Linkzelda

That Melatonin really helps with sleep, big time.

I could've remembered more of my dreams, but I dozed off since I was practicing waking up with my eyes closed with the alarm rings. I set it to ring maybe 4-5 times last night, which helped with remembering some dreams, despite my gap in recall in most of them.

Backpack, Plug, Circular Waterfall, 10 Reports, Alyzarin, Spike Spiegel Dies...... - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

One part of a dream that freaked me out was a dark violet demon that had a lot of penises attached when it opened its layers or exterior. 

Meh.

I think I found Alyzarin as well, or an element from her avatar of the character from Higurashi.

----------


## Linkzelda

Okay, plans for tonight, and I love the extra credit you set up Ophelia, this is going to be tough, but I'm pumped up for it!

All right, since I have to wake up earlier for my Chemistry Exam starting at 8AM-10AM tomorrow, I won't have the luxury of setting several alarms, so that means I'll try to sleep without using Melatonin, just because I'm a little paranoid that right now there are thunderstorms, and when that happens, my external alarm clock might reset if there's a black out (and for final exams, that is NOT something I want to happen AT ALL).

I will nose plug reality checks as usually throughout the day, and if I happen to find myself getting up from bed, I will do a nose plug reality check.

I will set the alarm to ring after 4 hours of deep sleep, tell myself like usual that I will keep my eyes closed, remain still, and have a vivid lucid dream.

I just hope that my alarm clock that I use as a back up to know I have to get up for waking life activities doesn't black out, because it just started to POUR right now. 

Anyway, hope I get lucid tonight, if not, oh well, after the exam is over, I'll have PLENTY of time this week to lucid dream attempt. Can't wait! This extra credit is a challenge indeed, since most of the entries that I've made are mostly non-lucid.

Hope that changes this week. 

 :OK Bye now:

----------


## Linkzelda

Ugh, last night didn't go so well. I woke up a little earlier than the alarm I had set, so I guess I have to change the time a little bit next time. No problem.

I remembered a few dreams, and when I woke up, I wanted to go back to sleep, but since the alarm was close to ringing, like 20 minutes from ringing, I decided to just stay up. Like at 4:20 AM. Lol

I did a nose plug RC a few times.

I had a dream where this chick's sex drive was insane, she was up for anything...and I mean ANnnnnnnything.

Too bad I didn't have sex with her, even though I decided to be with her while everyone leaves a flooding ship. Guess maybe that's why her sex drive was up, because she knew we were going to die. Hahahaha

Dj entry here, but it's really not that interesting  :tongue2:

----------


## Linkzelda

Okay, I took 51 mg of Melatonin just now, and I'm letting just chilling for a while before I drift into sleep. I haven't done something as crazy as that before. It might be child's play compared to some, but compared to how I never too drugs, this is like a hardcore experiment I'm going through. Normally, I would want to take one 3mg, but drinking 17 pills, hope something good happens from this.

As usual, going to set an alarm to wake me up after a few hours of sleep, but instead of 4 hours, I'll go for 3.5 hours, since that is the minimal amount to try to get into REM sleep, but of course, I shouldn't be applying that logic if I'm doing this during the day, seeing as REM cycles can be at their peaks if I get lucky during the afternoon while I'm sleeping. The 51 mg should be able to keep me sleeping deeply, which means I'll get to practice more on listening to the alarm for the CANWILD tech I've been trying last week and this week as well.

My eyes are getting kind of lazy right now, but it's probably not the melatonin as yet, maybe it's just because I woke up really early so I wouldn't miss the exam, and the dosage should come into effect later on in sleeping. I'll set the alarm to wake me up 90 minutes after the 3.5 hours of sleep (if I sleep for that long without waking up, lol). And since my dreams are even more realistic during the day if I take a nap (I usually forget them though), hopefully the effect from the melatonin helping me sleep quickly, and then the alarm ringing after 3.5 hours, and then me keeping still with my eyes closed will work out.

Hopefully that idealistic method will work out today. Hope to have a lucid

*WILD
*
*    Pro - once mastered, possibly the most effective method for attaining lucidity
    Con - very difficult to master for beginners, often requires waking up in the early morning*

I don't know what this part of the assignment means, but what I'm presuming this to be combining the fundamentals of the technique we're using, and just putting it to good use and practice until we nail it.

For WILDs, the misconception that always fooled me was between SP and NREM, though I never taken the two seriously, I always hear people say SP, not reaching to SP to get into a lucid, and yadadada. 

When I first got on DV and saw the WILD techs, I thought of it as being this hard balance between awareness and passiveness, and the thing about being aware just enough, but not too awake, and being sleepy just enough but not too sleepy was something that always annoyed me, because I would sleep and be concerned about maintaining the right conditions.

Then I realized later on in the months in DV that it's all about falling asleep, and finding an anchor that you can rely on, but not TOO much, just something that can lift you and shift yourself to the right direction is the mentality I need for WILDs.

Of course, that's for the relaxation stuff. The CANWILD skips all that crap, and gets you into the dream instantly with enough practice.

Of course, people will say that it's a variant of DEILD, yes, but as comments in CrazyInsane's tutorial said before, it's only a DEILD if a dream occurred. If I get the alarm to hit just right after NREM sleep, then it's technically a WILD to some sense, even though my eyes would be closed, because most of the time, I wouldn't have been _in_ a dream for a while from NREM sleep (note: being in a dream, not saying I'm not dreaming during NREM)  :tongue2: :

http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/sleep-...0/#post1873116

And thanks to Mzzkc being the smart guy that he is, I'm going to try and shift towards misused "SP" being as NREM instead.





> Therefore, “NREM” is an excellent alternative to the commonly used term “SP.” And I implore you to use it and spread the word to those still holing onto the old terminology.



NREM!!! Just putting it out there.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> *WILD
> *
> *    Pro - once mastered, possibly the most effective method for attaining lucidity
>     Con - very difficult to master for beginners, often requires waking up in the early morning*
> 
> I don't know what this part of the assignment means, but what I'm presuming this to be combining the fundamentals of the technique we're using, and just putting it to good use and practice until we nail it.



When I had initially written this class a couple months ago, I didn't think I would get so many students who already had a good idea of what method they would be practicing. I had designed the class to be SUPER beginner, so this 3rd lesson was meant to go over the pros and cons of each method to help the beginner students select a method if they hadn't already. Since you're already having lucids and already chose WILDs, then this 3rd lesson doesn't really apply to you as much.

----------


## Linkzelda

Thanks, Ophelia!


I remembered a few dreams from this nap I had, but it seems that I can't really find the urge to drift back to sleep, which makes me wonder if 51 *milli*grams of melatonin really made any kind of difference.

Maybe because I took it at daytime, seeing as different chemicals are made at day and night, so I guess I made the bad mistake with trying to sleep during the day. Guess I'll just eat something and wait for the night to come.

Lame Entry here

----------


## Linkzelda

Okay tonight, I'm going to try and find melanieb, and do something.... ::roll::

----------


## Linkzelda

I thought I should just mention some things before I go to sleep for tomorrow's progress.

Today, I only remembered two dreams. I remember listening to the alarm I had set, but only once, and I set it for at least 2-3 times. One dream involved me not being able to make a straight line with a ruler, and the other one was Fajitas being charged at ridiculous prices, at least, that's what I thought was ridiculous. 

I've also noticed that I continue to fall for the High School dreams again and not do reality checks. I'm out from college until Fall semester, and yet I'm not aware of it. Even after all those entries I've had related to school, my incompetence for not doing reality checks in them continues to amaze me. It's most likely the fact that my mind has been saturated with anything related to school, but I would think that it would've at least upgraded my competences a bit since I'm in college, and not at a High School anymore.

It annoys me...my non-lucid state does whatever the hell it wants. It's a weird term for me to refer it as a state rather than a being.....it really annoys me that whenever I do become lucid, it's like there's no point in being lucid *at all.*

The reason is that feeling of solitude is augmented exponentially that it's almost scary. Sometimes I wonder if I'm having an OBE/AP when I do get lucid. Lucids have to have some kind of....filling in them you know?

But the last lucid, well the lucid before my recent lucid, it was all empty...just empty....empty empty empty! That gives me the chance to finally be cognizant of true solitude and the peace and happiness that comes with it, but I want to have that *filling* in my lucids.


Going to try and find melanieb again tonight, seeing as Eva won't show up in the near future because she's either stuck up, or thinks she only has to have short screenplay or something. I know she's there, she's helped me before, so I'm not that crazy....I think. I'll 

Tomorrow is already Thursday wow....I hope I can get the extra credit assignment before the week is over. 

I took two 3mg melatonin pills, because I really want to sleep like a baby and wake up to the alarm I set instead of waking up like 3 hours, going back to sleep, and then 2 hours later, I hear the alarm, and then nothing good comes out of it. I don't know, that's what's been happening lately. But I won't give up on the technique itself, because that would just sent me back to square one.

I've done some reality checks, mostly because of the little server thing being down for most of the day, and just doing RC sporadically and questioning if I'm dreaming or not.

----------


## Linkzelda

Took 6 mg of melatonin last night, started to get ready to sleep around early midnight, woke up around 4:30 ish AM, and I just came out of a dream.

I had the luxury of seeing how my body feels after a dream was over, and I felt fuzzy all over. I could've went for a DEILD, but I don't know what came over me....it was the PERFECT opportunity! =(

I had the alarm wake me up for a few times, which is why my dream recall was pretty good.

Remembered 8 dreams, but all of them are non-lucids.

Still have a few days to get a lucid, but wow, the fact that I literally had TWO chances to go into a lucid through a DEILD, and one dream that basically signaled when my alarm was going to ring, and damn, was it accurate, I really feel like an idiot for not seizing those chances.

I did get to meet Eva *TWICE* (oh mah gawd), one time I was holding her in my arms, and the second time, same thing pretty much, but in a different situation.

She asked herself, "Where is that asshole?"

I don't know if she's referring to me, or Ocelot.... ::hrm:: 

Either way the first dream with her was pretty nice. I think it was her that I was holding while on the floor, felt pretty good  ::D: 

Anyway, before I fantasize about that for too long, I'll just post the entry here.  :tongue2: 

Eva, Eva Again, Biochem Seminar, Melanieb's Older Daughter. Get Out, Ho-Oh, Sidney Poitier, Kidnap - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Linkzelda

Last night was a bit random, I remembered 6 dreams. They weren't really interesting to me that much. One almost scared me, but when I realized how stupid the enemies were, it was a breeze. It almost felt like I was doing a speed run in a video game.

Katy Perry, Resident Evil 4 Garradors, Huey Gun fight, Heart Stuff, Physics Test, Panels - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Man, was that a random night.

Oh, and I also noticed that a dream sign of resident evil 4 was apparent in these set of dreams. And I saw Leon, who has shown up quite a few times in my dreams. Not as much as blonde females, but enough for me to take into consideration.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Random question but do you RC when you play video games?

----------


## Linkzelda

No, I haven't played any video games recently. I had my game consoles and all that, but never really touched them until the semester was over. And even then, it was just for a few minutes while on Tinychat. Not sure if I'm going to be playing much video games during the summer as well, but I'll try to remember to do a RC when I am.

I do admit, I still randomly go on Youtube to watch videos of video games, like walkthroughs, or some person using a mod or some hack in the game. I guess it replaces the urge to play the game. Games aren't really that important lately, dreaming itself and recalling them, and looking forward to another attempt kind of shifts my mind away from it.

----------


## Linkzelda

Last night, I wasn't really motivated to do the CANWILD since I didn't want to wake people up. But now, that's not going to matter lol, so I'll start first thing tonight on the CANWILD

No lucids for last night.

Come Sit Next To Me, Sound Muffling, Show Time - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Nothing too interesting, except for the fact that I had a romantic attraction towards a girl who was my Biology Lab partner my second semester at A&M as a freshmen. Sigh..........I don't know why my mind even cared about her in this dream, and I wanted her to sit by me.

It seems like it's trying to make women my pets or something, it's almost disgusting, even for me! It's just too freaking pointless to dream about a girl you don't care about, and still have some kind of attraction towards her? Ugh....

Man, no lucids at all this week, one more day. I don't care too much if I fail for tomorrow anyway for the extra credit assignment, it's not the end of the world.  :tongue2:

----------


## Linkzelda

I have tonight and tomorrow night to hopefully become lucid and finish the extra credit.

I know I shouldn't kill myself in accomplishing that, because that will only make me even more irritated and impatient.

I plan to take 6mg of Melatonin tonight, set the alarm to wake me up after 4 hours of sleep, and *HOPEFULLY*, the laptop won't have some stupid windows update, which would screw up the timer, and I might get into a DEILD with the alarm waking me up, or a WILD if I happened to set it to where I being my REM cycles.

I'm making it an objective to find out what's in the gray letter, and find if Eva is really my dream guide or not.

Thinking about other things other than having her as a dream guide kind of makes things awkward. It wouldn't be comfortable having an entity that basically teaches things, and have them be some kind of sex buddy at the same time.

So if she ends up being my dream guide, I'll probably just eradicate those childish fantasies of her.

It's getting disgusting, but I guess that's normal for an 18 year old guy who barely has a sense of reality.

Hope I get a a lucid dream or more tonight, because I have soooo much time tomorrow to sleep....and tonight as well.

It's going to be that way, at least for 4-5 days at least.

Ehhh....*sigh*

EDIT: Will also set the alarm to wake me up at 90 minutes the first time AFTER the 4 hours of sleep, then one hour the second time, and probably 45 minutes in the next.

This _should_ help with dream recall....it *should*.

I'm kind of worried though, I feel that I will have to open my eyes to type up any dreams I recall during those intervals, but I guess it shouldn't betoo bad, since I know I'll wake up to the alarms anyway, and get some practice with keeping my eyes closed.

I honestly don't have any problems with closing my eyes to enter a WILD or a DEILD, but I do seem to have problems hearing the alarm at times, even when I extended it to at least 8 seconds or more.

Anyway, better go to sleep.

The more I slack off in finding Eva, the more those dream signs of blonde females will appear, and it's obviously a sign leading towards her, or it could just be my imagination.

But whatever happens.....happens.

----------


## Linkzelda

I remembered two dreams. One from last night, and the other from morning time.

The one from last night was pretty long, I found Anderj101, or at least someone that looks like him while I'm looking above from a really high green hill. I saw someone who looked like Carrot as well.

I also met a dog that looked like the Sulimov type of dog, and I think he was barking to acknowledge that he's here to help me or something, but I'm not sure. My initial thoughts were to focus on catching up to Carrot, who is running away from someone, so whether the dog being there to chase me or be my friend was just something that was speculated for a split second.

The dream shifts, and I meet a blonde sitting next to me. We're both sitting a restaurant. I don't know who is in front of me though, and the blonde sitting next to me herself was only viewable through my peripheral vision. The last I remember of her was that she was sipping some kind of drink, wearing a light brown silk-ish or transparent strapless dress with her right leg over her left.

I could just....her hair....just looking at it through peripheral vision, someone about it made me want to get closer to her...ugh, I get this tingling feeling just thinking about it...

Anyway

Carrot and Anderj101, Talking to Carrot - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

And damn, it really is hard getting a lucid, but I can't complain, have to stay consistent with the CANWILD tech now that I have some time during the week, and probably for a month and a half to get it down. Hopefully before that period ends, I can figure out how to do it with perfection, or close to it, because it's really not hard, just estimating when I hit REM is the challenge.

But it will be worth it in the end, because I know I had a lucid doing it the first try months ago when I came on this forum.

----------


## Linkzelda

Plans for tonight

*Find Alyzarin*, and if that doesn't work out, find out the person who she thinks might be her dream guide. 

It should be fun seeing if I can find her dream guide instead of mine. 

I think Melanieb has been busy, so I probably won't find her, the best thing that would happen if I did would be me finding her dream guide.  :tongue2: 

Since this is a Shared Dreaming Attempt, I might get lucid because me and Alyzarin are pretty much good buddies, but I'll leave those reasons away from this workbook because I wouldn't want to declare much about things beyond dreaming, even though it gets harder to resist it, especially with my dream of Carrot last night and this morning.

When I have Shared dreaming attempts, anything can happen.

Anyway, I've been doing nose plug reality checks for most of the day, so the RC is steady. I'm not really too serious about reality checks in general, since I'm always busy in my non-lucid state (most of the time).

I think it's the fact that I don't have the time to *breathe* and speculate that makes it difficult to become lucid through MILD/DILDs, forcing me to perform WILDs and DEILDS most of the time.

Because whenever I had moments in my non-lucids where I basically do nothing and stare, I'll start to notice something is wrong (like the fact that I'm supposed to be in bed of course).

But even in those moments, I would make careless and stupid mistakes and forget to do the nose plug reality check anyway.

As for the alarm, setting one after *3.5 hours* of sleep, then adding on *90 more minutes to that (5 hours)*, and then another *90 minutes to do (6 hours 30 minutes)*, and *1 hour (7 hours and 30 minutes)*.

I find that if I keep doing it this way, my dream recall is amazing.

Usually, I don't have to conform to setting things at different intervals after NREM is usually established, seeing as I can grab snippets of other dreams and recall them just fine.

*But*, I've realized that doing *3.5 hours of sleep* and the alarm ringing might trigger me to get up anyway instead of doing the CANWILD. So I would usually take that time to do a WBTB in a way to type up any dreams, and save the other intervals like the *5 hours of sleep mark* for the actual CANWILD.

I believe this is beneficial because it keeps my mind *more aware* than it was before if I slept through all 5 hours without a breaking point, and it helps with recall with dreams during the 3.5 hour mark.

And since I have lots of time, I can save the CANWILD attempts for the 5 hours, 6 hours and 30 minutes, and the 7 hours and 30 minute marks.

Taking 6mg of melatonin as well. I'll be sticking to that amount for a week, and then next week (though this won't matter since lesson 4 will be done by then), I plan to take a little more melatonin to see if it has a slight effect on vividness and/or stranger dreams.

As if my dreams can get that random.....Anyway, time to shower real quick and hopefully that'll relax my body to sleep faster, especially with the Melatonin.

The reason I'm splitting the alarm at different intervals is because a little discussion I had with Alyzarin with the REM rebound related to Melatonin, I can't take any chances except to do the interval thing.

----------


## Linkzelda

Okay, attempt for finding Alyzarin was a fail, Lol.

Had a bunch of stupid dreams.

-Yuna from Final Fantasy is masturbating in front of me....how am I not finding this abnormal???
-A guy is trying to sell his suit....lmao....okay...
-Someone says I'm fat....
-Skull Helmet...eh.
-A Jump Shot in Wii sports lets you serve pass the service line...okay, that was just a COMPLETELY random dream..






> Extra Credit: Receive 100 hall points *per* lucid experience this week.





OKAY...LET'S DO THIS!

THIS CANWILD tech is going to WORK this week!!!!

I'm definitely going to try and attend the Tuesday class, I hope I can think of some questions though, lol.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Good luck Link, I know you can do it.

See you in chat.

----------


## Linkzelda

Okay, I BARELY remembered the fact that I had a lucid this morning, because as I woke up from it (still keeping my eyes closed), I had another dream that I remembered a lot of details. Even as I was distracting myself by browsing stuff on the internet, the recall was still intact. In fact, I could've went deeper and deeper on the experience, but I felt it was enough.

As for the *lucid*, it was DILD because I found my self in a quiet area walking, and then had a "Wait a second...." moment and did a nose plug reality check. Sadly, the most I can recall from that lucid is just me describing how the environment felt like, and the city on the horizon as I'm being shaded by several skyscrapers.

So that's *one lucid experience down*, OH YEAH!!!

If I can get the CANWILD tech right this week, oh man.......the potential for several DEILDs (if I fail at the attempt that is).....loool, I just can't wait!

I also did a reality check when I was adding some images for my DJ entry, and saw the imgur had some ad to like their Facebook page, and to not be a noob and ignore them...loool.

DJ Entry here

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Woohoo congratulations Link!

----------


## Linkzelda

Not much went on last night, slept pretty late.

I was going to type my dreams fully when waking up, but got lazy and just put in a new notes. 

Weird dreams, girl with tentacles, and I can't even remember.

And something related to a Bunny Girl.... ::whyme::

----------


## Linkzelda

All right, took 3mg of melatonin, going to let it set a little bit.

I'm going to try and do some meditation to relax myself, since it's ~12:45 AM right now.

I'm going to set the timer for 30 minutes when meditating, and not focus on it as all, this will give me time to get my daily practice with getting used to the loud alarm I set up for myself.

Yesterday morning was a success with me being able to hear the alarm, keeping my eyes closed, remaining still, it's just that I also needed to work on Visualization.

Week is almost coming to a close....man, sooner or later, I'll already be attending my second year at my University!

Reality checks where sporadic, and instead of questioning my reality, I tried to apply the reverse RC Sageous declared in another class and just focus on wondering where I was the last few minutes, and what I plan to do in the next few minutes.

 :OK Bye now:

----------


## Linkzelda

Last night wasn't so bad, I met InvisibleWoman, but just on IRC, she was showing me an anime picture of a lady with large breasts. She resembled a sex demon named Sayako in a movie that took the life force of men when she seduced them.

I also had a dream with purple scarabs in a lecture room at a college....first time I've seen scarabs in a loooong time, in fact, I don't recall remembering any kind of insects in my dreams, other than the False awakening I had in my early months of DV where I heard beetles making those sounds when they shed.

I also found myself taking a random path by following these two women to a bus stop, when I could've ignored them and went somewhere else.

Purple Scarabs, Almost Late to the Bus, InvisibleWoman - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

No lucids thought, but what intrigued me with the bus dream was that one of the girls said it was almost 7:25 something....and recalling it now, it was probably a cue that I would be getting out of one of my REM cycles I guess. I had an alarm to wake me up at 7:45 AM, and her mentioning that number to her friend couldn't have been coincidence...Interesting...

I'm getting used to the alarm waking me up, that's good, and my eyes and body remain still, that's good.

Just have to practice it as usual, and then add some visualizations as well to get the most out of the CANWILD tech.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> No lucids thought, but what intrigued me with the bus dream was that one of the girls said it was almost 7:25 something....and recalling it now, it was probably a cue that I would be getting out of one of my REM cycles I guess. I had an alarm to wake me up at 7:45 AM, and her mentioning that number to her friend couldn't have been coincidence...Interesting...



Interesting.. I agree, I don't think it was a coincidence either. It's not uncommon for certain elements of your wake-up routine (looking at your alarm clock, questioning the time, brushing teeth, taking shower etc) to appear in your dream just at the end of a REM cycle.

Your subconscious is giving you signs!

----------


## Linkzelda

I took like 15 mg of melatonin, I heard the alarm at some points, but wasn't conscious enough to be aware for a bit longer. The reason is most likely because I slept REALLY late....like at 4-5 AM late. So I took the melatonin for the lols, and woke up pretty late, like around 1-2PM.

Lecture Room Urinal, With Alyssa, Drown him, Grenading like a Boss, Ada Wong and Wesker.... - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Weird dreams.

Some dream signs

Resident Evil 4
College
Lecture Room

Bleh.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Why are you going to bed at 4-5am?

----------


## Linkzelda

It was just a one time thing, I don't know...I guess I didn't feel like sleeping that time, but the Melatonin helped me a lot, so I'm fine.

I'm not going to do it daily, so no worries.  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ok good  :smiley:

----------


## Linkzelda

Woke up from the alarm, eyes closed, body still. But here's the thing that was a challenge, keeping myself awake.

I tried to tell myself "I'm awake! I'm awake! I'm awake!" but I find myself feeling a bit groggy, and then I tried to calm down, and I also forgot to do a visualization to get into the dream. I think some distractions in waking life like the T.V. could've affected my chance of lucidity, but I had the timing PERFECT. 

I wasn't startled or anything, but now I just need to remind myself of creating a dream scene next time...UGH I was SO close! But I'm glad I'm getting used to this alarm blaring. I know that I need a good amount of sleep if I want to hear it, because like yesterday night, if I try to set it for 3 hours in advance, chances are, I'm not going to hear it...I might, but I probably would drift into an unconscious state.

I probably won't get decent sleep tonight since there's a party tonight over here, well, it's more like a hang out, but not anything I'll be participating in, other than babysitting the children and teenagers that some of the parents might bring over. Which means I'm going to be in a LOT of stress if they don't behave and just play the video games.

Because video games seems to shut them up, but then I have to worry if that _other_ kid is coming along with the children. Ugh...just thinking about it makes me want to....never mind, this is off topic.

Anyway, when I have time, I'll probably set the alarm to wake me up after 6 hours of sleep instead of doing the 3.5 hours, +90 minutes + 90 minutes + 60 minutes intervals that I've been doing.

I'll probably do a 6 hours, +1 hour + 1 hour instead, seeing as I'm on vacation.....kind of worried though, will have to find some scholarships, even though I won't really need them...ugh there I go again...

As for the dreams,

I met Onision, the guy with the YouTube channel, and he wants me to do a drawing of someone. I don't know who it is, but I agree with him, but when I tell him how I set up the payments to do the drawings, the dream fades.

The second dream was me at a bookstore of some sort, I get distracted, then focus my attention on paying on whatever it is I'm buying, and I have more money than I thought I had.

The third dream had so much passive behaviors, that I'm honestly pissed that I'm not aware that I was at my University, because I'm not over there in waking life.

 :Picard face palm: 

Wow, one more day huh? It's already gone by so quick, I'm going to miss this, you're a great teacher OpheliaBlue, but I'll save the formalities for later.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/link...college-33544/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey I'm not even worried about you Link. You keep extensive journal entries which display great detail, you achieved lucidity, and you will again.

Work hard, play hard, I always say  :wink2: 

(and I will always have a little chuckle to myself, whenever I click "Open Link in New Tab"  ::chuckle::  )

----------


## Linkzelda

I don't remember ANYTHING from last night.

Hahahaha, it's been a while since I've had this.

*Just for reference:

Only 1* *lucid experience so far*

----------


## Linkzelda

No dreams recalled at all, but I'm going to take that time to do some dream interpretation. Some in-depth interpretation of all of my behaviors both non-lucidly, and lucidly.

----------


## Linkzelda

Anyway, I'll leave things off with some personal interpretations of my dreams.

Golden Eagle, Thunderbird, Putting the Pieces Together. (Dream interpretation) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

It's long, but it felt good to analyze my dreams for once.

Thanks for being a great teacher OpheliaBlue, and you too fOrceez!!! You guys worked hard, and we all are grateful that you two volunteered to give what you know to us. Means a lot!

----------


## Linkzelda

I'm not sure if I want to sign up again, because the classes are great, but my mentality seems to have been even more sporadic than ever.

I'm having thoughts of giving up, trying again, giving up, trying again, repeat, then saying waking life is just fine, then going back to dreaming life because I'm worried about waking life.

All too much for me. Sigh, I'd like to keep a log and everything, but maybe I'll have to go solo and get serious this time, like REALLY serious. Because 24+ lucids out of 300+ dreams recall (probably way more than that too) is an obvious sign that I'm probably not doing anything right.

I already know how it feels to be in a dream.
I already have decent recall.
Thanks to this course, I've gotten better at being consistent.


Sigh. Maybe I'll join next time if there's another class after this. I wish all the new students and ones still continuing this course many lucids!  :smiley: 

Again, thanks for all your help Ophelia, I guess it's time I take a look at changing my mentality on lucid dreaming, because it's starting to get worse each day.

----------


## melanieb

I do hope your find your motivation to keep up the LD efforts!

With luck, and time off from school, perhaps the efforts will be easier.


I am a fan of your dreams!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I know how you feel Link. Don't worry about starting the class again now or later or whatever. I'm phasing it to a user-paced structure. That way it's ongoing and you can join up again at anytime, and set your own deadlines. I'll still be here daily to check journals and workbooks, so feel free to post whatever you want, whenever. Just don't stress about it. I've noticed that you, more than any other person I have ever worked with (whether now in DVA, or the adoptions program of yesteryear), you over think and stress yourself out of lucid dreaming. I think this is because you're worried about failing, and this becomes a self-fulfilled prophesy.

However, the bottom line is, you care about lucid dreaming. You WANT to lucid dream, and you are more than willing to do all the work necessary to get there. Just scrap the self-pressure and you're good as gold. You've been lucid before, you know what it feels like, and how to get there. So you can do it again. And we'll be here for you in the meantime.  :smiley: 

Sweet dreams, and never give up, Link  :smiley:

----------

